# Living the American Dream



## Tin Falcon (Aug 9, 2013)

Imagine getting your first car at the age of 15. Your dream car a "64 Chevy impala (in 1998 ). then you goto college get an engineering Degree .  You apply for your dream job . You get hired as a designer for Hendricks motor sports. Yes THE Hendricks motor sports of NASCAR fame. 8 years later you are still working there and you still have and drive that Chevy impala bright red. A pretty nice life. 

This is a true story the life of Richie Parker a young black man from the south and by the way he was born with No arms.

And yes there is video. 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151602149652981

So for those of you out there that want to do things in a machine shop but have disabilities . I say do them . 
Tin


----------



## Philjoe5 (Aug 9, 2013)

Great story Tin.  An inspiration to us all.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## rcfreak177 (Aug 10, 2013)

Tin
What a remarkable story.

Thanks a million for sharing.

Baz


----------



## Tin Falcon (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks Giuys actually the misses found this and forwarded it to me so I could share it here. 
Tin


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Aug 10, 2013)

Great example for everyone 
when there's a will there's a way
thanks for sharing TinThm:


----------



## davidlloyd1 (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks for sharing,

davidlloyd1


----------

